# -160 sur Mac + iPod en plus des -6% éducation



## oohTONY (1 Août 2006)

*Achetez un Mac avant le 7 octobre 2006 et &#233;conomisez jusqu'&#224; &#8364; 160 sur iPod par coupon de remboursement exp&#233;di&#233; par courrier. Et n&#8217;oubliez pas que cette offre s&#8217;ajoute &#224; votre habituelle remise Education.* 

Trois &#233;tapes vers le bonheur
1. Achetez un Mac.
Achetez un nouveau MacBook, MacBook Pro, iMac avec SuperDrive ou Power Mac G5 sur l'Apple Store Education.

2. Achetez iPod nano.
Achetez iPod en m&#234;me temps.

3. Envoyez votre demande de remboursement.
Apr&#232;s avoir re&#231;u les produits, t&#233;l&#233;chargez le coupon de demande de remboursement et envoyez-le.




​
*PAR iCi le lien*

:love: 

_________________________________________________________________________

Evidament je compte pas acheter un Mac de si t&#244;t


----------



## takamaka (1 Août 2006)

Ce matin le pack MB voire MBP + iPod &#233;tait plus int&#233;ressant sur le Refurb&#8230;

Sinon ta caisse &#224; savon est terrible !


----------



## oohTONY (1 Août 2006)

Oui mais la on parle d'une offre illimité dans la quantité et cumulable au -6/8% qui fait gagner dans les 300 tout de même


----------



## Roiku (1 Août 2006)

Très interessant en effet surtout que je vais me prendre un macbook pour la rentrée  Je vais quand même attendre fin aout au cas où l'on aurait une petite mise à jour de la gamme.

Par contre est ce que le macbook de l'offre MIPE est compatible avec cette offre ? J'ai lu les conditions et rien ne semble contraire à  cela mais j'aimerais tout de même eviter une mauvaise surprise...

Enfin dommage que l'on ne peut cumuler les offres car le nano et le video m'interessent


----------



## Paradise (1 Août 2006)

C'est une très bonne chose je trouve certe le refurb est aussi et même plus une grosse affaire, mais là on parle d'un offre d'apple et vraiment c'est du tout bon


----------



## oohTONY (1 Août 2006)

Roiku : achète toi deux Macs  
Paradise : a mon avis c'est pas cummulable, peut être avec l'offre OFUP, 4/2% de gagné c'est toujours ça


----------



## Roiku (1 Août 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Roiku : achète toi deux Macs



C'est vrai que un macbook+ipod vidéo pour le studio et un imac+nano pour le week end à la maison ce serait pas de refus  Tu me donnes 1500 ?


----------



## kanako (1 Août 2006)

tout est cumulable : l'offre MIPE + l'offre mac/ipod et même l'offre OFUP 
(en tout cas ça l'était l'an dernier quand j'ai acheté mon mac : 
un ibook 12'' tarif OFUP
+ un ipod mini tarif éducation avec remise (je sais plus si c'était aussi 160euros mais ça revient au même)
+ migthy mouse tarif OFUP
+ pochette crumpler tarif éducation
et voilà comment on gagne suffisament pour un DD taille supérieure au même prix !)


----------



## Roiku (1 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> + pochette crumpler tarif éducation



Pour ce qui est de crumpler sur le store education les prix sont en général identique à ceux qui sont sur le site de la marque tout du moins pour le roll-o-note).


----------



## peteskwal (1 Août 2006)

Et avc le programme Apple On Campus, vous pensez que c'est cummulable?


----------



## takamaka (2 Août 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la on parle d'une offre illimité dans la quantité et cumulable au -6/8% qui fait gagner dans les 300 tout de même


Je te laisse faire les soustractions Sur certains modèles, il me semble que les réductions proposées sont particulièrement intéressantes Refurb du 2/08/06 - 7H20.


----------



## Roiku (2 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse faire les soustractions Sur certains modèles, il me semble que les réductions proposées sont particulièrement intéressantes Refurb du 2/08/06 - 7H20.



Oui enfin quand on est etudiant on a pas forcement les moyens de mettre plus de 1300 dans un portable, ajoute à cela que c'est un produit reconditionné plus les logiciels à acheter (office...), à la rigueur pour un etudiant en infographie et multimedia pourrait être interessé mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde


----------



## takamaka (5 Août 2006)

Roiku a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin quand on est etudiant on a pas forcement les moyens de mettre plus de 1300 dans un portable,


Ah oui! J'oubliais, les étudiants n'ont jamais de sous


----------



## Quetis (5 Août 2006)

Mais quand il dit economisé jusqu'a 160euro c'est sur quoi ! car sur imac on ne gagne que 104 euro ! c'est avec le power g5 ?


----------



## Roiku (6 Août 2006)

Non c'est en fonction de l'ipod que tu prend  
130sur l'achat d'un nano et 160 pour l'achat d'un modèle superieur


----------



## SoniK (7 Août 2006)

Et est ce que vous savez si l'offre marche quand on achète le tout a la Fnac ?


----------



## Mickjagger (8 Août 2006)

non puisque que ca se passe via l'Apple Store Education... Tu dois donc acheter en ligne ou par téléphone.


----------



## SoniK (8 Août 2006)

Ok merci


----------



## Mc Karl (8 Août 2006)

peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> Et avc le programme Apple On Campus, vous pensez que c'est cummulable?




Je viens de commander ce matin j'ai eu 12% sur mon macbook 

+ un ipod nano avec loffre de remboursement 160

+ une imprimante avec l offre de remboursement de 90

Donc oui c'est cumulable :rateau:


----------



## kanako (10 Août 2006)

wah ! 12% sur le macbook &#231;a vaut le coup !
tu as prix lequel ? pour quel prix ? (si c'est pas trop indiscret)


----------



## jujucrapaud (10 Août 2006)

Je viens d'acheter un macbook white 2.0GHz en le personnalisant avec un disque de 80Go et une rame de 1024Gb... tout ce passait trés bien, j'ai la chance d'avoir bénéf de 6%, macbook commandé le 25/07 expédié le 30/07...Le HIC, mardi 1 aout j'ouvre ma boite mail et la je pleure , 160 euros de réduc sur l'achat d'un mac et d'un ipod!lol Le pire dans tout ca c'est que ca fait 2 mois que j'attends d'acheter le macbook en attendant une éventuelle réduc:rateau: , je tel au sav apple le mardi01/08 et ils me disent que c'est pas possible d'ajouter l'ipod à ma commande en sachant que je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu...Porposition de leur part c'est annuler ma commande et recommandé, donc vendredi 4j'ai tenu pendant 10 secondes mon macbook et en m'arrachant le coeur j'ai signé le bon de refus du livreur!lol (le livreur était mort de rire) me voilà le 10/08 attendant de récupérer mon argent pour pouvoir recommander le macbook et l'ipod nano...
C'est mieux que les feux de l'amour!lol
Est ce qu'il y a des personnes dans la même situation que moi??????


----------



## oohTONY (10 Août 2006)

Tu n'as qu'à renvoyer ton MacBook (tu as 7 ou 15 jours pour le faire je ne sais plus) ensuite tu attends ton remboursement et tu refait une commande 
Par contre sin tu n'as pas de soucis sur le Macbook tu vas devoir payer les frais de transport donc faut voir si ca vaut le coup


----------



## Mc Karl (11 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> wah ! 12% sur le macbook ça vaut le coup !
> tu as prix lequel ? pour quel prix ? (si c'est pas trop indiscret)



Le 1.83  donc ça me le fait à 967 au lieu de 1099


----------



## Mathoov (13 Août 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Et est ce que vous savez si l'offre marche quand on achète le tout a la Fnac ?


C'est vraiment bête ça ! Vous êtes vraiment sûr que ce n'est pas possible, il n'y a pas possibilité de "négocier" avec Apple ?


----------



## jujucrapaud (3 Septembre 2006)

non c'est pas possible avec la FNAC... il faut impérativement que ca soit acheter sur l'apple store et que les deux commandes soient faites en même temps, je me suis fait avoir car j'ai commander les deux séparément... Par contre nickel, j'ai refuser à la livraison le macbook et l'ipod nano, et j'ai rien payé! j'ai recommandé le tout et je devrais recevoir tout cela le 12 septembre, j'ai hat... 
Je sais pas si vous avez vu mais à la FNAC il propose le macbook 2ghz 80go et 1gb de mémoire vive pour 1299euros, je suis un peu vert car je le paie 1365euros sur l'apple store mais j'ai un nano à 33euros! je sais pas si c'est une affaire surtout que j'ai un ipod mini qui est toujours sous garantie... c'est pas grave de toute façon je veux plus attendre je le veux hihihi


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2006)

Hello !
Je suis en train de remplir le coupon de remboursement pour l'ipod et on me demande le numéro de série de l'ordinateur !

Pas de problème je l'ai.

On me demande la référence de l'ordinateur ?????
C'est quoi :

"Macbook 1,83GHz" ?


Et sinon il faut envoyer l'original de la facture ou une photocopie ??

MERCI


----------



## kanako (6 Septembre 2006)

Je crois qu'il faut envoyer l'original, mais fait une copie pour toi (au cas o&#249&#8230;


----------

